# Gears of War Ultimate Edition



## Shea_Heights (Jun 29, 2015)

*Gears of War: Ultimate Edition *
The story of “Gears of War” thrusts gamers into a deep and harrowing battle for survival against the Locust Horde, a nightmarish race of creatures that surfaced from the bowels of the planet. Players live and breathe the role of Marcus Fenix. A disgraced former war hero, Marcus seeks personal redemption as he leads his fire team against an onslaught of merciless warriors from below.

Remastered for Dolby 7.1 Surround
90 mins of new campaign content from the original PC game
New Xbox Live achievements (1,250 Gamerscore)
Concept art gallery and unlockable comics
Modernized Multiplayer featuring:
60 frames per second
Dedicated servers
Skill-based matchmaking
New game types - Team Deathmatch, King of the Hill (Gears of War 3 style), and new 2v2 Gnasher Execution

Total of 19 maps, including all DLC and PC-exclusive maps
17 unlockable Gears of War 3 characters for Multiplayer progression
More Match customization including Actives, Respawn Time, Self-revive and Weapon Respawn
Modernized gameplay with smoother movement and updated controls:
Alternate Controls and all new Tournament Controls
All controls tuned for Xbox One
Adding the Gears of War 3 features you love: Enemy Spotting, Multiplayer Tac-Com, Improved sensitivity customization

*Release Date: *

Americas & APAC: August 25, 2015
EMEA: August 28, 2015
*Available on:* Xbox One
*Retail Price (Standard Edition): *$39.99, £29.99, €39.99


I know their has got to be some old school gears of war 1 players on here so im giving you all a heads up that this game is coming out august 25 and it is a gears of war 1 remake that is all that needs to be said.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 21, 2015)

i never had a xbox 360 i had a ps3, so i couldn't play gears of 1,2 or 3 so now i can't wait to finally play it now that i have xbox one


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jul 25, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i never had a xbox 360 i had a ps3, so i couldn't play gears of 1,2 or 3 so now i can't wait to finally play it now that i have xbox one


Ya this game is going to be deadly. I played all the other gears of war titles on 360 and played the beta for this gears of war 1 remake on xbox 1 and it was the best one ive played yet.


----------



## Thor_ (Aug 1, 2015)

I have mixed feelings about this gears. I really wanted a remake of gears 2, that would be epic. Spend hundreds of hours playing guardian. 

Since I don't play with anyone online anymore, I find gears isn't a good game. I'm not good by any means. Kd always hovering around 1.2-1.3. Playing alone is so hard because team mates can be meh and/or there is no communication. 

Still going to buy it because I always do, might rejoin the gears forum and see if I can find a team to play on a sat. Amazon have a free £10 offer on so I will get the digital version.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Aug 5, 2015)

Thor_ said:


> I have mixed feelings about this gears. I really wanted a remake of gears 2, that would be epic. Spend hundreds of hours playing guardian.
> 
> Since I don't play with anyone online anymore, I find gears isn't a good game. I'm not good by any means. Kd always hovering around 1.2-1.3. Playing alone is so hard because team mates can be meh and/or there is no communication.
> 
> Still going to buy it because I always do, might rejoin the gears forum and see if I can find a team to play on a sat. Amazon have a free £10 offer on so I will get the digital version.


I dont know if you seen it but you get gears of war 1,2,3,and judgment with the new gears of wars game and they are all going to be available backwards compatible on the xbox one. And if you have gears if war 1 for 360 you can install it and play it on xbox 1 if you are a preview member


----------



## Thor_ (Aug 13, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> I dont know if you seen it but you get gears of war 1,2,3,and judgment with the new gears of wars game and they are all going to be available backwards compatible on the xbox one. And if you have gears if war 1 for 360 you can install it and play it on xbox 1 if you are a preview member


Yeah I seen it, gonna buy it from the USA store so I can play early. Yeah I'm a preview member, downloaded it today. Didn't even know they were giving it to people. Can't wait to play gears 2 again, I hope since it's a new team that the lag has at least been reduced.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Aug 14, 2015)

Thor_ said:


> Yeah I seen it, gonna buy it from the USA store so I can play early. Yeah I'm a preview member, downloaded it today. Didn't even know they were giving it to people. Can't wait to play gears 2 again, I hope since it's a new team that the lag has at least been reduced.


I played the new gears ue during the beta and the game felt really smooth online on dedicated servers so it should be a good connection online


----------



## Thor_ (Aug 14, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> I played the new gears ue during the beta and the game felt really smooth online on dedicated servers so it should be a good connection online


Was hoping the old games would be too. Played some gears one and the connection was rough. Some guy reminded me, what mentally people are at in this game. He downed me then started tea bagging me. I just laugh like normal, not just because I'm rubbish and killing me isn't that hard. But someone just walked right behind him and blew him into many little pieces.


----------



## passdadutch (Aug 14, 2015)

Looking forward to this game. Have had it reserved for a while. Look forward to playing the entire series in 2 week on the one.


----------



## Thor_ (Sep 2, 2015)

Having some real love hate with this game. 

Mainly playing koth, while I know I suck. My team mates suck more it's stressful.


----------



## xSwimToTheMoon (Sep 11, 2015)

My buddies and I have been getting it in. Even my father has been doing well with us lol.

The thing I notice people having trouble getting used to is the gears 1/judgment aiming. The blindfires come from the gun in 2 and 3, but the camera in 1 and judgment.


----------



## Thor_ (Sep 11, 2015)

xSwimToTheMoon said:


> My buddies and I have been getting it in. Even my father has been doing well with us lol.
> 
> The thing I notice people having trouble getting used to is the gears 1/judgment aiming. The blindfires come from the gun in 2 and 3, but the camera in 1 and judgment.


It's not just that, the shots are inconsistent and connection matters too much. A few times someone has shot me in the back and I turn around and one pop them. Same goes for the other way round. Head shots are way too easy and can be done from massive distances.


----------



## passdadutch (Sep 11, 2015)

Thor_ said:


> It's not just that, the shots are inconsistent and connection matters too much. A few times someone has shot me in the back and I turn around and one pop them. Same goes for the other way round. Head shots are way too easy and can be done from massive distances.


Happens to me all the time, I turn around and pop people after I've been shot in back. Guess I have a better connection. I do like that it's dedicated servers now. No host advantage since it's their connection. I hope they patch some of the shooting. It's almost like the original they just need to tweek some of the shooting etc.


----------



## Thor_ (Sep 11, 2015)

passdadutch said:


> Happens to me all the time, I turn around and pop people after I've been shot in back. Guess I have a better connection. I do like that it's dedicated servers now. No host advantage since it's their connection. I hope they patch some of the shooting. It's almost like the original they just need to tweek some of the shooting etc.


Biggest lie ever "dedicated servers". Like halo before it, these are not dedicated. Unsure if there is a host advantage as I have played vs some players that just kill you when they shouldn't. 

It's also connection based which isn't dedicated. When gears 3 came out, that was dedicated and smooth. I have had the running connection of death, you know the one where everyone just runs. 

I'm not alone as many agree with me. On the gears forums and other forums. Some claim that the country of the players make a huge difference. He claimed that vs UK it was smooth and felt good but vs French players. Connection was rough and connection was in the favour of the French. 

Either way it's a great game. Stopped playing it though. Mgs came out and that game is so addictive


----------



## xSwimToTheMoon (Sep 11, 2015)

I can agree with those points Thor_. If you play gears on 360, headshots with the shotgun happen just like they do from far out in UE. (Im not a fan of it either)

I wont argue in favor of the servers because ive seen some fishy crap too, but I think actives make things look worse than they are. A guy comes up and hits you without an active, but half his shot went under your arm. you turn around with 3 active shots and blast him and fist bump your bros. It happens lol.


----------

